# happy canary



## mark150454 (Sep 23, 2009)

We had one canary in a cage and we thought that it would be a good idea to get a friend for it, so we obviously thought another canary would be good but when I was out a couple of days ago my parents went to the pet shop and got a zebra finch, since then I haven't really taken to the finch but my canary seems to be unhappy and is not flying around much or singing anymore. The finch is always squaking and flying around but it dosen't look interested in the canary and there are no signs of bullying, can someone give me some advice.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a shame that they didn't get another canary instead of a finch, I think your canary would have been a lot happier. I used to keep canarys and zebra finches together but they never really bothered with each other, would rather stick to their own kind.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you have a big enogh cage, then id suggest another finch and another canary.

If not, see if the petshop will take back the finch. In my experience, birds prefer the company of their own kind, and dont seem to form bonds with other species.

Or get another cage, and have one for finches and one for canaries. Or better yet, get a nice indoor or outdoor aviary


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with Nonnie- get both birds a partner and a an aviary if possible.


----------

